# Shoulder holster, which one??



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking to add a shoulder holster/rig. Will be carrying a small auto like a S&W M&P compact or Kahr CM 9. Looking for ideas or suggestions on what you guys are using.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Haven't found one yet I liked for my LC9.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I personally prefer custom made ones. For me it's a quality issue. @dwight55 does leather work. Perhaps pm him and see what he has to offer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I started trying to wear them cazy things back in the 70s. Never did find one that worked very well. What makes us think we want one? lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 55938


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know its a bigger gun than you want to carry, bought a triple k rig for my super redhawk, all is good aside from the elastic straps. Replaced with leather straps, and did the "X" over the back thing. It is a pain, has been said most folks have a box full of holsters that didn't work out, me included. That's why I just adapted to what I wanted. Good luck. Just an aside, check out those that have a strap to hook to your belt loop, so when you draw the holster stays put.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

DiSantis Shoulder (Sig 229) and DiSantis cross chest (44 mag revolver) rigs work well for me.
They are a lot like Bras they all fit differently...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking for a good way to carry while on motorcycle or while driving. Ankle, pocket or IWB isn't working out. Thought it would be handy to be able to reach under my left arm and draw while holding a clutch in on bike. Also easier while driving car. 

Have tried a few but never found one I liked. Must be something out there. Thinking about a cut down tankers style like I had in the Army while on the M578. Little big for a smaller gun then a 1911 I was issued.

Spent a lot of money on other holsters that didn't work so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Looking for a good way to carry while on motorcycle or while driving. Ankle, pocket or IWB isn't working out. Thought it would be handy to be able to reach under my left arm and draw while holding a clutch in on bike. Also easier while driving car.
> 
> Have tried a few but never found one I liked. Must be something out there. Thinking about a cut down tankers style like I had in the Army while on the M578. Little big for a smaller gun then a 1911 I was issued.
> 
> Spent a lot of money on other holsters that didn't work so I thought I'd ask.


Chipper: This might help. Without knowing how/what you ride or the clothes you wear here's my option. I ride a Victory Gunner without very many layers and I wear a G19 or a G22 and have found that wearing rear right with a slight angle on my holster is comfortable and quick. I can squeeze the clutch and skin kydex with my right. Here's an example but mines custom made to fit my body stature.

https://www.amazon.com/DeSantis-Thu...07023907&sr=8-3&keywords=angels+glock+holster

I know you asked for should holsters and if need be I can help find you one but I personally think they are a waste but everyone has there styles. This is just what works for me.

.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/collections/holsters/products/guides-choice-chest-holster


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Slippy said:


> https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/collections/holsters/products/guides-choice-chest-holster


That rig looks solid! Won't be able to conceal very easy!!!!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you considered a cross draw?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.galcogunleather.com/uimages/product_images/holsters/shoulder/JACKASS.jpg

https://www.galcogunleather.com/about-miami-classic.html

https://www.galcogunleather.com/uimages/MIAMI.jpg

https://www.galcogunleather.com/miami-classic-shoulder-system_8_2_1211.html

I run the Miami Classic with my G19 when sledding. I've bought the Sig 226 Clasic for the CZ85B, but the G-Lock fits just fine with a minor snap relocate


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HochwaldJager said:


> That rig looks solid! Won't be able to conceal very easy!!!!


Not necessarily for conceal carry but for things like Hiking, Fishing, Riding ATV's, Camping etc

It should make a nice rig for Chipper to ride motorcycles and wear under a jacket or vest.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Not necessarily for conceal carry but for things like Hiking, Fishing, Riding ATV's, Camping etc
> 
> It should make a nice rig for Chipper to ride motorcycles and wear under a jacket or vest.


For the outdoor stuff I agree a great rig.

For motorcycles I just can't see hiding it under a jacket/vest being very practical/fast for when you need it but everyone has there own style! All I can say is practice practice if your going to cover it up with layers of clothing that high up on your body.


----------

